# FHS (Floating-Harbor Syndrome) - I cannot find "Floating-Harbor



## FractalMind (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi there,

I cannot find "Floating-Harbor Syndrome" also known aselletier-Leisti Syndrome on the ICD-9 book. I read on the Internet this was classified by a Swedish organization, also:

"Pelletier-Leisti syndrome is listed as a "rare disease" by the Office of Rare Diseases (ORD) of the National Institutes of Health (NIH). This means that Pelletier-Leisti syndrome, or a subtype of Pelletier-Leisti syndrome, affects less than 200,000 people in the US population.
Pelletier-Leisti syndrome: Another name for Floating Harbor Syndrome (or close medical condition association). "

Any Idea how to code (or if it's a disease NOT classified yet in the US?)


----------



## jwenzel56@aol.com (Jan 8, 2012)

*Floating harbor syndrome*

Don't know if this will help you, but I looked it up on the Medical Dictionary Website and this is what they said. Floating Harbor Syndrome

A rare idiopathic disorder characterised by short stature, delayed language skills, a triangular face, broad nose, deep-set eyes, wide mouth and thin lips


----------



## ajs (Jan 9, 2012)

choder said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I cannot find "Floating-Harbor Syndrome" also known aselletier-Leisti Syndrome on the ICD-9 book. I read on the Internet this was classified by a Swedish organization, also:
> 
> ...



Based on reading about what is known, it would appear the best code to use would be  758.9 Conditions due to anomaly of unspecified chromosome.  I tried a reverse ICD-10 look up to Q87.8 which was the code in the literature, but it did not crossover to an ICD-9 code.


----------



## Rudolph.Dmello  (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Arlene, 

please see Q87.89 - Other specified congenital malformation syndromes, not elsewhere classified

Hi Choder - 'Floating-Harbor Syndrome' is not classified in I10 too.

Thanks.


----------

